# small form factor pcs



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

just seeing if anyone is using something like the upboard 2 in a car pc setup,

i think it would be possible to make a car pc with the upboard 2 and possibly integrate a dsp and screen into a double din cage and make an all in one unit.
Ive been toying around with ideas, just seeing if anyone has done anything with a mini pc yet,


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Have done something similar but I'm using the factory nav screen as a display. You could mount a raspberry pi on the back of a 7 inch screen and mount in a double din slot.

Software and o's is OpenELEC Mediacenter - Home running Kodi media centre.

With mine I mounted it in a factory cd stacker case.


----------



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

thats pretty dope!!!


----------



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

I currently have a tablet installed in my dash, but using a mini pc is def a better solution! 
Id go windows route due to the lack of support for linux in main stream dsps


----------

